# Plane ticket advice needed



## MILOIOWA (Sep 8, 2007)

The wife and I are flying to West Palm Beach Jan. 4th thru the 10th and I have been watching flight prices from Des Moines closely. Well for the last 2 weeks or so they have been available thru Deltas website for around 270.00 each RT with great times. Well yesterday they went up to over 300.00 a piece so I started checking Des Moines to Orlando and they had some for 240.00 each also with great times. Now this morning the Orlando tickets are gone, now closer to 270.00 and no good times. The Delta tickets are still available for 315.00 each and great times. I guess what I am asking is what is the likelyhood that these prices will drop back down? Should I go ahead and book them for fear they may only go up more? Thanks!


----------



## Jimster (Sep 8, 2007)

*tickets*

You are probably kicking yourself for not purchasing them before.  Wait another week and you'll want to kick yourself again because they will continue to go up.  I got my tickets at 330 days out for that period.  Then they were only about 1/2 what they are now.  My advise is to get them now!


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, you are correct. I just bought them. I guess it is all a gamble but at least I can plan the rest of the trip now. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 8, 2007)

One more thing...we have only a 36 minute layover in Cincinnatti on Delta to Delta fight. Should that be of any concern? Thanks!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes.  That leaves little room to accommodate any flight delays.  It also substantially increases the chances that you and your luggage will be separated.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the re-assurance!  Oh well, I guess we will just dress well and carryon a tad more essentials.


----------



## Liliana (Sep 8, 2007)

*www.cheapflights.com*

Just an FYI..I just found this site 6 months ago and used it for my flight to Spain and found it helpful. It provides a range of dates and websites that are offering airline tickets. It's good to know if you are not sure which week is best, as far as airfare rates go, I know most "tuggers" know this already but some may not. Hope it helps your future trips, DM to WPB was only available until 10/07 but DM to OR was out to 8/08. Some of the rates include taxes but most don't so keep that in mind too.


----------



## macko420 (Sep 8, 2007)

Liliana said:


> Just an FYI..I just found this site 6 months ago and used it for my flight to Spain and found it helpful. It provides a range of dates and websites that are offering airline tickets. It's good to know if you are not sure which week is best, as far as airfare rates go



Hi,

Could you please tell me the site?  Thanks!


----------



## Liliana (Sep 8, 2007)

sorry it was in the title www.cheapflights.com.:)


----------



## pjrose (Sep 9, 2007)

Another site that's supposed to be helpful is farecast.com.  It checks history of fares for lots of routes, so you can see if the fares are now relatively low (buy), high but tend to bounce back down (wait), and so forth.
Haven't used it, but it sounds intriguing.....


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 10, 2007)

www.sidestep.com.  Are you staying north of Palm Beach?  I ask because Ft. Lauderdale is usually cheaper and has more flights.  We're about halfway in between and because of traffic and the flights very very rarely use WPB.  Linda


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2007)

*Tight CVG Connection*

A special concern on a Cincinnati connection is if you happen to arriving on one of the dreaded Com-Air flights in their separate "terminal,"  you will need to move quickly since the flight to Florida will be on Delta which will leave from one of the real terminals.

The other concern if Com-Air is involved is that they just out and out do poorly on on-time flying; and winter won't make it any better.

And the real Delta bonus is Delta's propensity to change their schedule painfully often.  If any of the flights on your itinerary changes by a minute, your seat assignments may disappear.  You have to call Delta (there is no way to do it on line) and "revalidate" the itinerary.  I don't know if there is a time limit for this, but sooner is better.  Frequent checking of my reservations on-line is a routine part of my flying on Delta.  

Hmmm . . .  That Delta schedule changing stuff can be used to your advantage if it winds up giving you an "illegal" connection.  Delta has been pretty good at giving me my choice of alternate flights when the changes led to my connecting flight leaving before my incoming flight arrived.

Art


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 10, 2007)

Art said:


> A special concern on a Cincinnati connection is if you happen to arriving on one of the dreaded Com-Air flights in their separate "terminal,"  you will need to move quickly since the flight to Florida will be on Delta which will leave from one of the real terminals.
> 
> The other concern if Com-Air is involved is that they just out and out do poorly on on-time flying; and winter won't make it any better.
> 
> ...



Comair runs quite a few CVG to Florida flights now so you might still be in their terminal. They also are adding larger regional jets with an actual 1st class section. Still their on time record is not to be admired.

Another source is http://www.farecompare.com

I usually find the fare there and then book it on the airline web site for the FF miles.

Cheers


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 10, 2007)

I have my itinerary printed in front of me and that is correct-the first flight from DSM is by comair. Then it is all Delta to PB via ATL. It is just me and the wife so we will be able to hurry, and as of now anyway we have seats right near the exit so hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## Poette (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep watching the airfare. If you booked directly with the carrier and the fare goes down; some carriers will give you a voucher to use on a future flight.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's what I do.  I set up about 12 trips a year.  First, I lock in preliminary car rental and keep changing it as cost drops.  Second, I decide what I am willing to pay for airfare (example for DFW - FLL I will use $200 as a target).  If it shows up I hit it.  If not, I just cancel the trip.

Usually I hit.  If I don't, I just cancel the trip and move on.  Just the other day I cancelled at trip to Myrtle Beach.  My target airfare was $225.  Best that ever showed up was about $350.  Thus no trip.  Lost my MF of about $392  but I still have dollars in my pocket from airfare, car rent, airport parking, etc that I didn't spend.

Some will say "but you blew $392" and I guess they are right.  Usually it is not that much.  Usually is $164 RCI exchange fee for 9,000 point week.  Sometimes it is zero.  Anyway, I look at the "lost" lodging dollars as akin to buying a call option on a stock and letting it expire worthless.

My history with this is about 10 successful and two blown trips per year.  Incidentally there is sometimes an offset to this - rent my week at the last minute, sell my NASCAR tickets on Ebay at a profit, etc.

GEORGE


----------



## JLB (Sep 11, 2007)

Allegiant Air

Available flight for your trip
Departing Flights 
 CEDAR RAPIDS (CID) to ORLANDO/SANFORD (SFB)    Depart: Sat, Jan 5 10:50 am - 2:25 pm   Flight 722 Nonstop $124.00 (pp)   

Returning Flights 
 ORLANDO/SANFORD (SFB) to CEDAR RAPIDS (CID)    Depart: Sat, Jan 12 8:20 am - 10:15 am   Flight 721 Nonstop $124.00 (pp)


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 11, 2007)

JLB said:


> Allegiant Air
> 
> Available flight for your trip
> Departing Flights
> ...



oH man!! I thought I had checked everything!!! I may eb able to cancel, pay the fee, go that route and still save a bundle LOL! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dave M (Sep 11, 2007)

Your DL tickets are almost certainly nonrefundable. Thus, if you cancel, you'll get a credit (less the fee) for each ticket that you can use for a later trip. Typically, that credit must be used for flights within a year of the date you bought the ticket. 

But you won't get a refund if you cancel.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 11, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Your DL tickets are almost certainly nonrefundable. Thus, if you cancel, you'll get a credit (less the fee) for each ticket that you can use for a later trip. But you won't get a refund.


They told me they were refundable, for a fee. But it doesnt matter anyway-the Allegiant is only going to save me 100.00 total and doesnt fly on the right day for my schedule. I am going to quit looking and just start planning the fun stuff.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 13, 2007)

Just some notes from the fare rules of:
Search:	 Departing DSM on 01/04/08 for MCO
Fare basis code K7RNBV
Flying DL



> CANCELLATIONS TICKET IS NON-REFUNDABLE IN CASE OF CANCEL/NO-SHOW. NOTE - THIS CANCELLATION FEE WILL ALSO BE ASSESSED TO REFUNDS OF COUPONS INVOLVING FARES GOVERNED BY THIS RULE. PER TICKET CHARGE USD 100.00 FOR LOST TICKET. NOTE - NO SERVICE CHARGE WILL BE IMPOSED FOR MILITARY PASSENGERS WHEN TRANSPORTATION IS PAID WITH A U.S. GOVERNMENT TRANSPORTATION REQUEST FORM NO. 1169.
> TICKET ENDORSEMENT
> UNLESS OTHERWISE SPECIFIED THE ORIGINAL TICKET MUST BE ANNOTATED - NONREFUNDABLE - AND - CHANGE FEE MAY APPLY - IN THE ENDORSEMENT BOX.





> PENALTIES
> UNLESS OTHERWISE SPECIFIED NOTE - RULE 16NR IN DGR APPLIES UNLESS OTHERWISE SPECIFIED CHANGES CHARGE USD 75.00 FOR REISSUE/REVALIDATION/UNTICKETED PTA. NOTE - THE USD 75.00 IS AN ADMINISTRATIVE SERVICE CHARGE. -SAME DAY CONFIRM/SDC- SAME DAY CONFIRM/SDC PASSENGERS HOLDING CONFIRMED RESERVATIONS AND TICKETS MAY CONFIRM TRAVEL FOR LESS THAN 3 HOURS PRIOR TO THE NEW FLIGHT ON AN EARLIER/LATER SAME DAY DL NONSTOPAND/OR CONNECTING FLIGHTS BETWEEN SAME ORIGIN AND DESTINATION AIRPORTS FOR A USD 50.00 FEE PLUS ANY DIFFERENCE IN GOVERNMENT IMPOSED ITINERARY BASED FEES. NOTE - A. SEAT INVENTORY MUST BE AVAILABLE IN THE CABIN APPLICABLE TO THE FARE CHARGED B. CHANGES PERMITTED TO OUTBOUND OR CONTINUING/ RETURN FLIGHTS C. FLIGHT/S AND ROUTING MUST BE APPLICABLE FOR THE FARE CHARGED. EXCEPTION-IF ORIGINAL FARE PURCHASED REQUIRES TRAVEL VIA A CONNECTING POINT TRAVEL IS PERMITTED VIA NON STOP SERVICE. D. IF THE REQUESTED CHANGE IS NOT APPLICABLE FOR THE FARE PURCHASED IE INVALID ROUTING/AIRPORT /ETC THE CUSTOMER MAY UPGRADE TO A FARE THAT DOES PERMIT THOSE CHANGES USING NORMAL REISSUE PROCEDURES OF PAYING ANY FARE DIFFERENCE PLUS ASC. E. IF THE CUSTOMER REQUESTS THE CHANGE MORE THAN 3 HOURS PRIOR TO NEW FLIGHT DEPARTURE TIME THE CUSTOMER CAN CONFIRM ON A DIFFERENT FLIGHT ON THE SAME DAY OF TICKETED TRAVEL BY PAYING THE ASC PLUS ANY APPLICABLE FARE DIFFERENCE. IF MULTIPLE CHANGES ARE MADE AT THE SAME TIME - SAME DAY CONFIRM DOES NOT APPLY



There is much more and it is quite an interesting read for those of us whole enjoy mining fare rules, but hopefully this supports Dave's assertion. The agent misspoke or you misunderstood...

The K fare notated above is the current lowest cost fare for the days requested (that has seats available) @ 318.00+. The L and U buckets (208+ and 258+, respectively) are zeroed on almost all flights and with no perceptible combinations. 

As noted, be aware Delta likes to cancel flights and change schedules. Keep an eye on things.

Safe travels!

Pat


----------



## JLB (Sep 13, 2007)

We had driven to our January Florida getaway for many years, maybe 15, before Allegiant started flying out of Springfield, MO, just 60 miles away.  Since we combined it with business, and had to pull a trailer most of those years, flying was not a consideration.

The first time we flew, three years ago, it spoiled us.  We can drive to Springfield, park our car at a friend's house, and be in Florida in time for Early Bird at Shell's.  I can already smell and taste the shrimp dinner that is waiting for me.   

We don't miss that 18 hours of scenery and that overnight stay along the way at all.

They do keep juggling the days they fly, so we now have to get a couple Florida motel rooms (two couples), and come back a day early.


----------

